# Piss poor results



## knothead

Whatever you do - don't think that running out and buying a WorkSharp 3000 based on it's reviews will be any better…I have the WS3000 and from the day I opened the box it has been JUNK not worth $25.00 let alone $200.00. It is a tough pill to swallow but something like the Tormek is nearly guaranteed to make you happy.

Just my 2 cents worth but nothing is more valuable than actual experience.

Have good day!


----------



## stonedlion

So far the Veritas MKII has been outstanding. My only regret is that I had not tried it first, I doubt the WS2000 would have held any appeal to me if I had.


----------



## a1Jim

It's hard for me to imagine how some one could not get a work sharp to work with good results,I've been using one for years and 5 minutes out of the box I had my first scary sharp chisel. I'm sorry yours did not work for you. Thanks for your review.


----------



## wooddon

I have WS for a long time and the results have been very good


----------



## Dusty56

*WS3000 works excellently for me ! * 
I didn't even know that they still made the 2000 ! LOL
I can't imagine what could be causing your negative results.


----------



## tomd

I have the 3000 and it works great, my tools are as sharp as razors. Very easy to use. I don't understand how you could get such poor results.


----------



## robertb574

WS3000 works for me too. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## tierraverde

I have one and couldn't be happier.
My chisels are scary sharp every time.

+1 to A1Jim


----------



## Dusty56

Nice video here on the set-up and use of the Mk 2


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I've had the 3000 for three years now. I get great results. I've sharpened old gummed up chisels with rounded ends that had been used on cement to new ones I've purchased. All have worked well and are very sharp. I don't know what you're doing wrong but I have to say that you are doing something wrong. This is a great machine. If it wasn't I wouldn't be using it and I'd be a frustrated mortiser. When flattening I get a smooth mirror surface on the chisel.

Once sharpened a fine grit touches up my chisel in seconds after a lot of use.


----------



## davidroberts

Most folks rave about the worksharp. I was very tempted to buy the 2000 when it first came out but never pulled the trigger, so I can offer no results. I don't think it was ever meant to take the place of honing. I could be wrong. Not sure what final grit is commonly used. I'd guess 2000 grit wet/dry sandpaper disc, which will sharpen enough to cut your head off pretty clean, but not enough to get the really thin shavings using a plane iron or chisel on pine end grain. I think the 3000 has a strop attachment, which could hone a blade, after working through various size grits on strops.

Question to worksharp users: Do you hone after using the worksharp, or stop there and call it good?


----------



## Mosquito

Good to know the MK II is working well for you… I've been eying that for a little bit, the cheap honing guide isn't so nice anymore. I've been working on freehanding, but for my smoothers I still try to use the guide… practice on the jointer blades first..

Sucks about the WS… I think the answer is obvious, though… you're obviously much better at scary sharp yourself than the worksharp is


----------



## Howie

I've had my WS3000 for over 5 years and have used it exclusively. No problems,love it.


----------



## a1Jim

I can only guess that folks that are not getting good results are not going through all the grits of sand paper,Depending how dull the chisel is I may start sharpening with sand paper as course as 40 grit and work my way up to 2000 through all the grits with out skipping any, but stopping even at 600 grit gives you a chisel sharp enough to cut end grain on hard maple. Dave I'm done it both ways using the leather wheel and not both ways seem scary sharp to me.Know one says the work sharp system is the only way to fly,the original scary sharp works great even with out a guide it you become good at holding the correct angel. I sharpened chisels and plane irons that way before getting my work sharp,it's a little more time consuming but still works.


----------



## AaronK

Richard, you might want to try giving their customer service a call. I had some problems/difficulties/questions with mine and they did an absolutely stellar job at addressing everything. They far exceeded my expectations in that department.


----------



## garriv777

Hi Richard, 
I have had the 3000 for a few years now and, like you, I was NOT to impressed with it at first since my main concern was for sharpening lathe chisels and, like you, I wasn't able to get consistent results especially with rounded edges like gouges. However, my disappointments will soon be gone I'm sure since Tormek has come out with a new bar that fits the 3000 so that you can use their lathe jigs and such on the 3000. I haven't purchased them yet, as they are somewhat expensive but when I do I plan to write a review as I'm sure that I will love my 3000 finally. I believe that repeatability is VERY important in sharpening and if you can't get that than you will have a hard time getting tools truly sharp and I'm hoping that I will be able to get consistent repeatability with the 3000 when I am able to apply the Tormek jigs. I'll let you know….


----------



## ChuckC

+1 for the WS 3000.


----------



## dustyal

In a recent workshop, 10 of us woodworkers made homemade plane irons from raw steel-in one day. We heat treated and ground to approximately 25 degrees on belt sanders. We then used the Worksharp 2000 and 3000 to finish off the rough grind. I went to razor sharp (cut hair off arm) in less than 15 minutes on the WS. We did run through the grits… starting around 100 and going up to 1000 using the manufacture glass plates. (some folks have made their own disks with mdf).

Bottom line, none of the 10 woodworkers were disappointed. Can't say what is going wrong with your application, but I have not been disappointed in results. I too have used the hand held glass plate method with a Veritas blade holder… I reached a satisfactory edge much faster with the WS.


----------



## crashn

I love my worksharp 3000. Also use the leather hone pad every now and then, but usually just go up to 2000 and call it very sharp!


----------



## yrob

Strange. I have a WS3000 and never had a problem with it. I get excellent results every time. I did spend time at first to set it up so that the plates are even with the tool stand surface as indicated in the manual. I usually start with the rough grit until i have an even scratching on the bevel, then i move up the grits all the way to 6000 and its mirror sharp. My chisels are lie-nielsen and I flattened their backs by hand on a waterstone after I got them. They were so close to flat that it was not a hard job. Since then, whether I use the WS3000 or the waterstones I get the same great results.


----------



## lumberjoe

I just sold my 3000. I found I didn't sharpen my chisels as often as I needed to because I didn't want to haul out the WS and get it all set up. I took a few hours every week for about a month and got real familiar with the Veritas MKII and some Norton oil stones. It takes me almost no time to hone a chisel now. I was going to keep the WS around to sharpen lathe tooling, but the cost of all the jigs and tool rests where more than a bench grinder and a wolverine style jig. Plus abrasives are expensive and wear quickly.

To each is own, but knowing how to sharpen with some kind of stone is a great skill


----------



## Dedvw

I have the WS3000 and my chisels, plane irons, and kitchen knives have never been sharper (all in about 20 minutes). I was able to pull off fantastic results the first time I used it!

I'm wondering if WS's quality control is lacking because you are not the first person to say they cannot sharpen their tools on it.


----------



## woodmaker

I have the WS3000 and absloutley love it.
I get plane & chisel irons that I can shave with.
Make sure your initial sharpenning angles are correct and work up to the finest sandpaper. BTW, I did not get scary sharp until I did the microbevel and worked up to the 6,000 grit sandpaper. Now I am much happier!


----------



## ChuckC

I have my WS 3000 mounted to a bench hook and it hangs over my bench. It takes less than a minute to put it on my bench and plug it in. Don't be fooled into buying their paper. You can use any brand. I buy the contractor packs and I'll be set for long time.

Another tip is to get a (non latching) foot pedal. I got mine from HF. I use it when I hone with the leather and felt wheel. It lets you put the work on the wheel and hold it with two hands when you start and stop it.


----------



## CharlesNeil

WOW, I love mine, and swear buy it, I use it for everything, My opinion its the best thing ever happened to sharpening, Just my .02


----------



## chrisstef

Chuck, where do you get all your discs from? Is it hard to find grits above 1000? Id like to load up on paper for my WS3K.

Ive had really good results from mine personally. I typically finish my chisels and plane irons off on a leather strop with green compound.


----------



## a1Jim

Here's one source Chrisstef

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node%3D552588&field-keywords=2000+grit&rh=n%3A228013%2Cn%3A!468240%2Cn%3A328182011%2Cn%3A552262%2Cn%3A552582%2Cn%3A552588%2Ck%3A2000+grit

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dtools&field-keywords=2000+grit+psa+6%22disc

http://www.amazon.com/Film-Sanding-Aluminum-Oxide-100pk/dp/B004EKH6YU/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1350935529&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=1000+grit+psa+6%22disc


----------



## jerryd

Richard, It seems to me that you began well using scary sharp and left the track with the work sharp. The MK- II put you back on track. I still use scary sharp and MK-II but do the finish polish using 1000,1200,15 micron,5 micron and .3 micron, PSA backed sheets mounted on glass or marble. The sheets are available from Tools For Working Wood,www.toolsforworkingwood.com. The final grits are great for touch-up as well. I have since purchased a course and very fine DMT stones and now do most sharpening with the DMT stones. I reserve the scary sharp system for really mess up iron. Lee Valley also has PSA diamond sheets in the fine grits but I have yet to use them


----------



## flwoodhacker

Did you plug it in? JK. I have the 3000 and get great results. Showed a fellow woodworker and he went right out and bought one. What's special on here there are many different ways to perform the same task. Using different tools or procedures offer similar results. It just goes to show there's more than one way to skin a cat. Hmmm, which sharpening system would work for a blade to skin a cat?


----------



## JesseTutt

Almost 3 years ago I purchased the WS 3000. At the time I asked about the difference between the 2000 and the 3000 and was told that the 2000 was for garden tools and the 3000 was for woodworking tools. The picture and title Richard used was the WS 2000 which according the WS distributor I spoke with was not the correct rpm for woodworking tools.

I am quite happy with my WS 3000 for sharpening. True it is not a Tormek, but it did not cost as much either. I can get sharp chisels and plane irons and that is all I expected it to do.


----------



## Newton

Been working wood for 40 years, had my WS for 3 years….wish I had it 40 years ago. Best sharpening system I have ever used. Never got an edge by hand any better than I get on the WS.


----------



## Bluzman

I purchased the Makita 9820-2 a couple of months ago and got similar results. I put it up for sale within 72 hours of unpacking it and took a $75 hit on the turnaround. All of the adjustment mechanisms on the Makita unit were primitive, no scales, stops, detents, nothing to help you achieve precise, razor sharp, repeatable angles quickly and easily.

Like one of the other's who commented here I have the Veritas Mk II guide/sharpener jig and it is what a sharpening system should be. Someone needs to come up with something like the Vertias unit for longer blades.


----------



## blockhead

We bought a 2000 for work about 3 years ago. I loved it so much I bought one for home too. They both work exactly as they should and I wouldn't trade them for any other sharpening system. Wish you had better luck with yours.


----------



## Holt

I use the WS3000. I bought enough extra glass plates to be able to swap grits quickly (same grit on both sides). I use the plane blade attachment. My planes are cutting great.I'm not a hand tool guy, my planes mostlyget use for fit and finish work, but i have zero complaints…


----------

